# Wo kann der User die Datenbank anlegen?



## flaggschiff (15. Apr. 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Benutzer eingerichtet, und er darf max. 5 Datenbanken haben. Hab das alles richtig eingerichtet.

Wenn ich mich dann als Benutzer im ISPConfig anmelde, sehe ich keine Möglichkeit eine Datenbank anzulegen? Was hab ich falsch gemacht?


----------



## Till (15. Apr. 2008)

Das geht unter Optionen der Webseite.


----------



## flaggschiff (15. Apr. 2008)

ups. hab ich übersehen. Danke!


----------

